# Rooibos Tea and Pink Kaolin Shampoo Bar Recipe



## lisamaliga (Mar 4, 2015)

Recipe is for rebatch/hand-milled soap base. Also includes a recipe for Rooibos tea and apple cider vinegar hair rinse. 

This recipe is in a FREE eBook format and is available at Amazon Kindle, B&N NOOK and numerous other online sites.

Here's the Amazon US link: http://www.amazon.com/Rooibos-Pink-Kaolin-Shampoo-Recipe-ebook/dp/B00U3CHWYW

B&N NOOK link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rooibos-tea-and-pink-kaolin-shampoo-bar-recipe-lisa-maliga/1121316579?ean=2940151742955&itm=1&usri=2940151742955

ALL other links can be found at this webpage: http://www.lisamaliga.com/rooibosteashampoobarecipe.htm


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 5, 2015)

By hand-milled, you mean making soap noodles and pressing them to make soap?


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 5, 2015)

I use both terms as some perceive hand-milled to mean soap base that is ready made via hot or cold process. Technically, it's a rebatch base which may be in log form or already grated. Soap crafter Marie Browning uses the term hand-milled in her books.


----------

